# Need help w/Vin # for 67 GTO



## jim's68 (May 1, 2006)

Hi I'm new the forum looking at a 67 GTO vert and want to check out the vin # to see if she really is what the owner say's she is. If anyone can help or tell me where I can find info on the vin & motor vin. Thanks

Here's the body Vin 6724267 PON2515
(TR 223-B) (C-2)
2B

Motor vin 187067
YE

Thanks again
Jim


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

671967 model2Pontiac division42GTO67convertible PON Assemble Plant - Pontiac, Mi 2515 Body Number
(TR 223-B)  Trim code - Black Interior(C-2)  Cameo Ivory body color with a black vinyl top
2B accessory code for the 2nd group

Motor vin 187067
YE 

Code Car Year CID HP Trans RPO VIN Carb Block Cast Main 
YE B-body 67 400 325 Turbo 400 L-67 1x4 9786133 2 


See if you can find a block casting number of 9786133, This is found on the distributor pad for 1964, 1965, 1966, and the first part of the year in 1967. Then midway through 1967 it was moved to the back of the block behind the number 8 cylinder.

BTW, welcome to the forum!


----------



## jim's68 (May 1, 2006)

I found this code next to the dist on the block 9790071

Thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

jim's68 said:


> I found this code next to the dist on the block 9790071
> 
> Thanks


Look on the dist pad for the production date code, should be 4 digits starting with a letter and ending in 8 or 9. The engine was used in 68 and 69,


Code Car Year CID HP Trans Carb Block Cast Main 
YE B-body 68 400 340 Turbo 400 1x4 9790071 2-bolt
YE B-body 69 400 290 Turbo 400 1x2 9790071  2-bolt


----------



## jim's68 (May 1, 2006)

05GTO said:


> Look on the dist pad for the production date code, should be 4 digits starting with a letter and ending in 8 or 9. The engine was used in 68 and 69,
> 
> 
> Code Car Year CID HP Trans Carb Block Cast Main
> ...


Randy, this is the only other # stamp I found 187067 YE
Thanks for all your help
Jim


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Jim -
You have to determine the year of the block casting to determine what engine it is. Pontiac used the same engine codes for different engines over many years - you cannot tell what engine you have from the engine code alone. A "YE" is a 1965 or 1966 389 325hp, a 1967 400 325hp, a 1969 350 265hp, a 1971 455 335hp, a 1972 455 300hp, or a 1973 455 250hp. The cast date and cast date codes are located back at the distributor hole area. Once you have the date, you can determine what engine it is based on the YE code for that year. YE is a valid 67 400 325hp code, but you have to verify the cast date. All 455s have the number "455" cast into the side of the block on the driver's side near the forward freeze plug.
Lars


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's another little-known fact that you might want to check:

Pontiac engines after 1967 have the VIN# stamped into them. The VIN is located on the forward passenger side of the block, just barely outboard of the timing chain cover, right up above the oil pan gasket (right behind the lower radiator hose). The number is vertical, on its side, and runs down the block along the t-chain cover gasket in the machined area right there. It takes some cleaning and scraping to see it...


----------

